# Okay, this is ridiculous!



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

When I purchased this car, I never experienced this "rough" idle...When I put on my CAI, there wasn't a rough idle....What in God's name could it be? I've taken it to the dealer, and they say that the computer they hook up to it, doesn't show any problems. My wife can feel it in her seat, I can feel it in mine. What the hell is causing this? Is anyone out there with a 05 A4 having this problem?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

You may just be feeling the loping due to the cam. If this isn't it, be a little more descriptive on what the idle is like.


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> You may just be feeling the loping due to the cam. If this isn't it, be a little more descriptive on what the idle is like.



It feels like there is a "miss", but there isn't. It's not surging or anything


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

kanibal said:


> It feels like there is a "miss", but there isn't. It's not surging or anything


I noticed the 'miss' you are describing the first day I drove the car. It's normal. A 400 horse V8 with an auto will lope and miss at idle. I'm not sure why you didn't notice it before the CAI kit, because you should have. 

My opinion only, but I think CAI's are a waste of money. Price per HP gain is not worth the expense or possible issues with the MAS.....

:cheers


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kanibal said:


> It feels like there is a "miss", but there isn't. It's not surging or anything


Mine didn't do that until I broke it in. In the last 9,000 miles, I notice if I just sit there at a light in neutral (M6 here), the engine will not miss a beat, but will shake the car just a bit. I've never owned a car with a radical enough cam to do that, so every time it does it, I just get a big SEG on my face...and stomp on it when the light turns green :rofl: 

That's like people complaining about the lame stereo. Hell, hit the off button, roll down the windows, and listen to the NICE stereo it came with. :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Normal. From what I have read in various tuning forums, the cars have a pretty lean idle to them and tend to just idle a little rough, a tune with a richer idle supposedly smooths it out. It does have some cam lope too, but not that much, the "miss" is in the tune- again, this is from what I have been reading on tuning forums and such.
Joe


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

That's like people complaining about the lame stereo. Hell, hit the off button, roll down the windows, and listen to the NICE stereo it came with. :cheers 

Gerry[/QUOTE]


WERD! :cheers


----------



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

Okay, well now it's making sence..


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

If you don't wish it to idle like it has a cam simply put 87 octane in it and the timing will retard back to a smoother idle. I noticed the hotter the gas the more lope on the cam.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Normal. From what I have read in various tuning forums, the cars have a pretty lean idle to them and tend to just idle a little rough, a tune with a richer idle supposedly smooths it out. It does have some cam lope too, but not that much, the "miss" is in the tune- again, this is from what I have been reading on tuning forums and such.
> Joe


I like your idea whether it helps or not, "Honey, I found out on the internet that I have to get a good tune on the car to stop that..." :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I like your idea whether it helps or not, "Honey, I found out on the internet that I have to get a good tune on the car to stop that..." :cheers
> 
> Gerry


There ya go :cheers . Like I said in anothe post- or you can do it my way and just do it and answer to her later hahaah.
Joe


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have an 05/a4 and thats normal for use:willy: put a bigger cam in and look out:cool


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Normal. From what I have read in various tuning forums, the cars have a pretty lean idle to them and tend to just idle a little rough, a tune with a richer idle supposedly smooths it out. It does have some cam lope too, but not that much, the "miss" is in the tune- again, this is from what I have been reading on tuning forums and such.
> Joe


I second that. With the stock tune, the idle was fine. But now with the DiabloSport performance tune ( which smoothes everything out) I do feel a different idle, sometimes feels like it misses. Once I get custom tuned it will probably go away.


----------

